# Where can I find NOLVA?



## The Jedi (Jul 31, 2006)

I cant find a place that sells Nolva without a per! I'm looking for a pill form or liquid I can drink. If anyone has any advice please help.    Thanks!


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 31, 2006)

Check Board Sponsor.
Ag-guys


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 31, 2006)

The Jedi said:
			
		

> I cant find a place that sells Nolva without a per!


What is a per?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hes from Texas so in that language I think it means perscription.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey, I'm from Texas. What are you trying to say, that we bees ignernt?


----------



## The Jedi (Jul 31, 2006)

Haha,  yea I meant perscription. Ag-guys dont have a posted phone number on there site?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 1, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm from Texas. What are you trying to say, that we bees ignernt?


haha no im from south jersey and were runner up of having dumbass pernounciations.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 1, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> haha no im from south jersey and were runner up of having dumbass pernounciations.


That should be, "*N*o, *I???*m from south *J*ersey and we*???*re runner up *for* having dumb*_*ass pron*u*nciations*.*"
Corrections are in bold. Looks like you took first place.

The Jedi,
Many websites don't like to have phone numbers. They much prefere to use email.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 1, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> That should be, "*N*o, *I???*m from south *J*ersey and we*???*re runner up *for* having dumb*_*ass pron*u*nciations*.*"
> Corrections are in bold. Looks like you took first place.
> 
> The Jedi,
> Many websites don't like to have phone numbers. They much prefere to use email.


YES!!! I am finally first in something!


----------



## 19-chief (Aug 1, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> haha no im from south jersey and were runner up of having dumbass pernounciations.


texas ain't that bad... just one village idiot running the country...  .i think i might have you there. born and raised in jersey and now reside in south carolina... talk about dumbass pronunciations... you've got the good ole boys (pumpous white southern heritagists), gullah (africa meets america and evolves over 400 years), redneck (kind of a cross between southern twag and ebonics), and just plain stupid (sc is one of the dumbest states in america.)


----------



## The Jedi (Aug 2, 2006)

So does anyone know where I can find nolva or tamox in a pill or drink form?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 2, 2006)

www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Boost777 (Aug 2, 2006)

If those bottles are 30ml does that mean you need 4 bottles for a total of $200+, or am I an idiot?


----------



## GSXR750 (Aug 2, 2006)

Boost777 said:
			
		

> or am I an idiot?


..........................


----------



## X.Factor (Aug 2, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> www.ag-guys.com




Or Pirates! Signature.


----------



## The Jedi (Aug 2, 2006)

200 bucks???  Is that right?


----------



## TBAR (Aug 3, 2006)

X.Factor said:
			
		

> Or Pirates! Signature.



WOW!  Some people truely amaze me.....


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Jedi said:
			
		

> 200 bucks???  Is that right?


If you paid that much you definately over paid. Try ag-guys.com


----------



## No....Name!!!! (Aug 6, 2006)

Is the ag-guys.com a home brew Nolvadex.????

I'm looking for Nolva for PCT, and i don't know how to home brew it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 6, 2006)

You don't have to brew anything. It is ready to use.


----------



## No....Name!!!! (Aug 6, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> You don't have to brew anything. It is ready to use.



Thanks Pirate!. 

Now comes finding the hard stuff.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 11, 2006)

is liquid nolvadex the standard? where can you find pillform, and what is the difference in terms of advantages / disadvantages?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 12, 2006)

The advantage to pills is they don't taste bad like the liquid. However, many pharms--especially ones located in the East--are notorious for underdosed nolva. Powder nolva is so cheap that a reasearch company or ugl would be stupid to underdose the product. The bottle and solution costs more than the nolva powder. So either get the nolva from a brand name pharm company or get research nolva for a lot cheaper from a research comp or ugl.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2006)

KentDog said:


> is liquid nolvadex the standard? where can you find pillform, and what is the difference in terms of advantages / disadvantages?



Pills are almost always far more expensive than liquid or powder alternatives.


----------



## nicsta05 (Sep 12, 2006)

Why not simply inject the nolva directly in the blood stream?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 16, 2006)

nicsta05 said:


> Why not simply inject the nolva directly in the blood stream?




Why would you want to do that? Not sure you are safe doing that, but its not needed. Taking it orally is fine.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 16, 2006)

The drug /compound was _designed for the oral absorption route_, with respect to its chemistry (its bioavailability) and compounding in pill form or in liquids.


----------



## andro567 (Jul 17, 2009)

has anyone ever bought from ag. How long does it take ta ship and is it descreet on your cc bill? Message me info please


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2009)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> haha no im from south jersey and were runner up of having dumbass pernounciations.


yo-wtf is wrong witchu??? I'm from exit 88 on the pahkway. I'm smaht.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2009)

andro567 said:


> has anyone ever bought from ag. How long does it take ta ship and is it descreet on your cc bill? Message me info please


buy the real stuff...I question the nolva they sold me. It didnt seem to do a thing. My personal opinion though.


----------

